# Exterior  Electrical  Light  Fixtures



## north star (Dec 11, 2015)

** * = = * **

I have a project where exterior Area Security Lighting will be installed.

I have received a Proposal to install either the Metal Halide type of light

fixtures,  or the LED type of light fixtures.

Typically, do the Metal Halide types require more energy to provide the

same level of lighting as the LED's, or is it the other way around ?

Thanks for any input !

*= = * * = =*


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 11, 2015)

The metal halide will require more energy to illuminate, however, LED lighting is almost directional...... For example, i had to use two LED area lights to replace the signle metal halide light I had..... But the two LED fixtures are using about 2/3 the energy of the single metal halide...


----------



## BSSTG (Dec 12, 2015)

Greetings,

A elect contractor whom I know fairly well did a large house in a local community. I don't recall the square footage but it was big. He told me the whole house was LED. 18,000$ in bulbs. The funny part is he said he could have done the whole house with just a couple of circuits because of the low wattage usage.

I replaced my 90 watt halogen floods in my man cave with LED's I will have to say, I prefer the halogen.  Halogen is just so darn hot and go out once a year or so, not to mention use a lot of power. Also like Bob said, they are more directional even though there supposed to be floods.

BS


----------



## chris kennedy (Dec 12, 2015)

north star said:
			
		

> Typically, do the Metal Halide types require more energy to provide the
> 
> same level of lighting as the LED's


Without a doubt. Our respected members that say LED's are directional are not up on the multitude of luminaires available today. This technology has progressed faster than anything I have seen. Cree and Ecno Light have excellent luminaires at very reasonable prices to fit almost any need.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 12, 2015)

I agree with Chris.  I have 8 recessed cans in my kitchen.  I had 75 watt R30 incandescent floods in there so I changed them to 10.5 watt LED.  Not only are the LED's a lot brighter the difference in wattage is substantial-- 75 x 8 = 600 watts.....   10.5 watts x 8 = 84 watts.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 12, 2015)

I also did a job where I replace 400 watt metal halide fixtures with 64 watt LED units.  The light was perhaps a bit more directed but that was 2 years ago, but it had the equivalent amount of light


----------



## jeffc (Dec 15, 2015)

Metal Halide lamps will last about 20,000 hours and LED lights will last 100,000 plus. Be sure the LED's are DLC or lighting Design Lab listed. Otherwise, the light level and life expectancy numbers have not been verified. Given the lamp life, the maintenance costs for the LED lamps could be substantially less.


----------



## linnrg (Dec 15, 2015)

We changed our street lights to LED a couple of years ago.  Today we get about 5 hours of daylight.  I like they way they have performed in terms of lighting levels

View attachment 1262


View attachment 1262


/monthly_2015_12/IMGP0042.jpg.3e15793bf60d3b52fa7772f132637871.jpg


----------



## linnrg (Dec 15, 2015)

without a flash and I am standing under a street light  next street light is the bright spot

View attachment 1263


View attachment 1263


/monthly_2015_12/IMGP0041.jpg.f54d2e3d2f1290cf3902b844d8c73794.jpg


----------

